# Non clumping litter



## larsan (May 3, 2014)

I recently bought some litter and we got non clumping by mistake. What is the purpose for this type of litter? I don't think it controls oder as well as the clumping and since 
it doesn't clump, I find it very hard to clean the box. Am I missing something? It's the Tidy Cat which is the brand we always use, but we use the clumping kind.


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

I used non clumping for years. Every week I threw it out and replaced it with new. I never picked out the poop or anything. It seemed to work okay. It was the fleet Farm brand.


----------



## spazz (Sep 8, 2014)

i read non clumping the use would be for new kittens learning, because they all like to taste the litter...clumping could cause blockages. what i found in my reading on catinfo.org


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Yes, non clumping litter wouldn't be acceptable for me and my indoor only kitties. I think it's probably better for indoor/outdoor kitties who may occasionally use the litter box and you can dispose the litter as needed. 

Maybe a return/exchange can be done at the store you originally purchased it from? If not,I'd donate it out right away and get clumping version, but that's me.


----------



## spazz (Sep 8, 2014)

could always take it back to the store and exchange for the correct type that is if u didn't use it all. ^^ good luck with it. I useto use tidy cats but than the clumping vary in tubs... sometimes be super absorbant than it wasn't and fall apart and smell like ammonia! Ugh no litter is perfect...


----------



## ashlee18 (May 21, 2014)

I accidentally bought nonclumping scented litter. My bathroom started to smell like poop, pee, cat litter and air freshener. It was a lovely scent to get bombarded with as soon as you opened the door. My cat was also peeing in my bed because I wasn't getting the box clean enough. I won't make that mistake again. I bought super clumping and the smell is gone!


----------



## larsan (May 3, 2014)

I never thought about it being good for kittens and i've never had outdoor. Also glad to hear it isn't just me. We'll see if we can return it and if not, it's our loss. I'll read the label better in the future for sure.


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

If it's opened donate to local cat shelter. Unopened return to store for credit. If it's me, I would just donate to my local cat shelter. It's a greater pleasure to drive to a cat shelter to donate than to drive to the store to return.


----------



## larsan (May 3, 2014)

Gandalf&Endor said:


> If it's opened donate to local cat shelter. Unopened return to store for credit. If it's me, I would just donate to my local cat shelter. It's a greater pleasure to drive to a cat shelter to donate than to drive to the store to return.


You're right...have to agree with that


----------



## ~*Regina*~ (Apr 16, 2008)

I use to use fresh step non-scoopable before I knew better. Even with all the perfumes it still smelled like pee and with one cat I was replacing it 2-3 times a week with daily poop scoopings...
I guess it is personal preference but I use strictly clumping now.


----------



## larsan (May 3, 2014)

~*Regina*~ said:


> I use to use fresh step non-scoopable before I knew better. Even with all the perfumes it still smelled like pee and with one cat I was replacing it 2-3 times a week with daily poop scoopings...
> I guess it is personal preference but I use strictly clumping now.


I am in agreement with you. Not sure how we made this mistake, but we learned something we didnx't know, so I guess that's a good thing .

Back to the store to get our old stand by clumping.


----------

